

BlackBerry outage: The questions still unanswered - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/mobile-wireless/3310435/blackberry-outage-the-unanswered-questions/

======
flarg
RIM MD Stephen Bates was just on a London TV channel and gave a fairly dumb PR
performance which is odd because he does much better on pre-record
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15272310>

I'm not an addict but a lot of my friends (in Africa) are and they are so
totally p __ __d (and some are losing actual business) that they will be
acting on their iPhone desires very soon.

Anyone here know more about what's really going on?

Anyone with the ear of RIM? A refund would really go down well with my
friends.

